

Why Another DVCS? - baha_man
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/why_another_dvcs.html

======
pohl
Veracity looks interesting; I had not heard of it before. I have a question
about one of the items on the comparison chart here:

<http://veracity-scm.com/>

What is an "immutability doctrine", and what does it mean for one to be
liberal/conservative?

 _Edit: I found a FAQ on this question:_

[http://veracity-scm.com/qa/questions/71/what-is-veracitys-
do...](http://veracity-scm.com/qa/questions/71/what-is-veracitys-doctrinal-
stance-on-immutability)

 _Edit 2: I just noticed that the Veracity command is a nice, short "vv". Must
be an homage to the emacs "ctrl-x v v" binding. Nice touch!_

------
tzs
Git seems to have moved beyond just the early adaptors:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/codeplex/archive/2011/07/11/survey-r...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/codeplex/archive/2011/07/11/survey-
results-open-source-developer-preferences-june-2011.aspx)

------
dlsspy
I'm really not seeing any answers here. I see that the project has decided it
doesn't need (or hasn't yet implemented) some things that I think are fairly
important.

I'm missing the simple list of "this is very important and missing from all
the tools you know." Somewhere between git, mercurial, bzr and fossil, there's
a hole so large and so fundamental that an entire new tool must be developed
to fill it.

------
decklin
This page doesn't answer the posed question. It's actually something about SCM
advocacy and adoption curves. The chart on the front page is much more
informative.

